# Wondering if any of you could help...



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

Hey, glad to have found this place you all seem really nice and very knowledgeable. 

I am 21 and have been living back in the UK for 10 months after dad retired from the RAF. Before that we were posted to CFB Cold Lake, in northern Alberta for 7 years. So I have a grade 12 Alberta high school diploma. I went to college after and have my Emergency Medical Responder, Along with my Alberta College of Paramedics Registration. (all current). I am about 4 courses away from my NFPA 1001 Firefighting qualifications. and just need my pump B before I complete my fire apparatus operators certificate (wish they had finished re-doing the course before I had to leave). All taken with Fire-etc. a part of Lakeland College in Vermillion. I spent 2 Years as a Volunteer Firefighter in Cold Lake. So I do have experience in the field. 

I am desperate to get back to Canada. Probably the Airdrie area as I have an offer for a place to live there. I have had trouble asking people for information in the past as all my qualifications are Canadian although my passport and everything else is British. I have been studying the CIC website for months. I have read many other sites aswell. I find some give conflicting information and as a result am thoroughly confused. 
I understand that firefighting is a recognized NOC qualification. as is my EMR. however i don't have alot of emergency medical experience only what i have gained in the fire service. and as it was a volunteer service i dont believe that it counts for much as experience there. My EMR with the correct experience would allow me to apply for immigration as a skilled worker as would the firefighting certificates. however my NFPA 1001 is not completed yet and i can only be done in Canada.
If i apply for a temporary workers visa for any job that i can get really to get back over there would i have to apply for a study visa to complete my courses? would i be able to get a temporary visa while i apply for permenant residency? I am feeling rather lost about it all to be honest. I really dont like living back in the UK and just want to go home to canada where all my friends and I felt like i had a better life.

I apologize if this rather a confusion text. not the best writer or speller for that matter. if you need anything explained more please let me know. thank you, LJ


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

I would like to commend you on the dedication you gave as a volunteer. Do not think that it does not count for anything! Especially with ethical corporations with ethical bosses because they will take your voluntary experiences into account when you apply for suitable jobs.

I have not lived in Canada long enough to offer any good advise for you here. But I am sure someone may have the knowledge/expertise to answer your questions.

Good luck to you....you will be protected in all your endeavours! Just wanted you to know you are appreciated!


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

You have accomplished much for 21!  I think that puts you in good stead. Have you contacted anyone through immigration in the Canadian gov't to get advice? You definitely need to get that last bit of training and it would be a shame to miss out on it. So if nothing else-even a temporary student visa if possible to get your full certifications would be worth it. I am afraid I don't know much about the immigration hoops to help but encourage you to start seeking specific people for answers and if they are not sure, PUSH for another contact name in their department to get things straightened out as to how to proceed. Perhaps it will be 2 steps-come back as a student or temporary worker and then have to immigrate under another category. A pain but worth it. But don't take it from me as these are just thoughts coming to mind as I have not immigrated myself. The big thing in these situations is to focus on getting as good advice as possible from a direct source and if they aren't sure do not give up easily. Ask them to find out or redirect you up or to the correct authority. Sometimes it is easy to get a pat answer and feel discouraged but be like a dog on the bone with this and try to enlist more help from immigration or whichever dept you are directed to. Good luck. I am sure there is a way for you!


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

thank you myqute. I really miss it. i still get the little heart flutter when i hear the ambulances coming into work or the engines going past from the local hall lol. 


i have tried talking to people in immigration before i left canada. they werent much help. i went into an alberta employment and resourse centre when i was back there in march but they gave me some info on when i was back there and walked away. not alot of help what so ever. i will keep trying though.


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,

here is a link to the citizenship and immigration Canada website:

Studying in Canada

Sometimes, study visas also allow you to work. 

I left Canada to work in the UK for 2 years so I don't have the information you're looking for. However if you're in the London area, you should consider going to Trafalgar square on the 1st of July for Canada Day. Their will be street hockey games, a concert, Canadian beers and food and booths from Emigrate Canada and Study Canada. Here is a link to the website:
Canada Day London: Meet Us

Hope that helps...

Cindy


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, 

If you're in the London Area, you should consider going to Trafalgar square on the 1st of July for Canada Day. Their will be booths from Emigrate Canada and Study Canada as well as street hockey games, Canadian beers and food and a concert...

here is a link to the website:

Canada Day London: Meet Us

Cindy


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

Hey Cindy, Thank's for that link! I am really excited about going to that. I'm not near London at all. in scotland acctually. But it looks like it could be a really good time! Already making plans with friends lol. good reason to head to down the embassy too. hopefully the weathers good too. never been to london really except flying through.


----------

